# League of Legends



## Plaincow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone play it? my account name is Plaincow if anyone else plays it add me.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 4, 2011)

*League of legends.*

Hello, I have just got into league of legends lately, like a month or so, and i love this game, absolutely. i was wondering, because of the ads on this site, if anybody else played League of legends, and if they could tell me what their favorite character is. i would also love to hear what you guys like, and what you don't like about the game. please start conversations about the game also 


and fill out this if you have the time,or if you're bored.

Char: Master Yi
Current level: 14
Playing time: ~one month
Record(KDR):41-3
Champions you own: Master yi, Shen, Chogath, Fiddle sticks.

Can't wait for the convos


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 5, 2011)

*Hey, does anybody play LoL ( League of Legends)?*

title says it.


----------



## edwardtimliu (May 5, 2011)

Yessir, good game much.


----------



## Chickenman (May 5, 2011)

yeah good game


----------



## goatseforever (May 5, 2011)

League of Leavers
League of Contribute Nothing To The Team But Pop Out Of Nowhere Every So Often To Steal A Kill
League of See An Enemy Mash Q W E R D F At Once
League of Oh **** I'm At 50 HP Better Run Behind A Turret Like A Goddamn Pussy
League of Hmm The Ryze I'm Laning Against On Top Suddenly Ran Off I Wonder Why He's Going To Mid Oh Well Better Not Say Anything Wouldn't Want To Alarm The Team

Yea I'm pretty mad


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 5, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> League of Leavers
> League of Contribute Nothing To The Team But Pop Out Of Nowhere Every So Often To Steal A Kill
> League of See An Enemy Mash Q W E R D F At Once
> League of Oh **** I'm At 50 HP Better Run Behind A Turret Like A Goddamn Pussy
> ...


 
yes that's the game xD


----------



## Magix (May 5, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> League of Leavers
> League of Contribute Nothing To The Team But Pop Out Of Nowhere Every So Often To Steal A Kill
> League of See An Enemy Mash Q W E R D F At Once
> League of Oh **** I'm At 50 HP Better Run Behind A Turret Like A Goddamn Pussy
> ...


 
Yeah those are all fixable by playing ranked premades.


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL its a game called LoL ,but no.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 5, 2011)

I used to play! But then I grew tired of leavers (even in ranked matches) and none of my friends played. I could not be on a reliable pre-made team.... so I quit


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 7, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> I used to play! But then I grew tired of leavers (even in ranked matches) and none of my friends played. I could not be on a reliable pre-made team.... so I quit


 lol add meh if you ever play Zinzerdorf


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone here play league of legends? If not, you guise should try it. It's a very intellectual-based game. It's a 1/2 hour download and fun game. Try it out:

http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=4edd81e852960494938331


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

I play it occasionally with friends. Pretty good for being free; it's one of the few games my laptop can actually run (30fps on lowest settings). Btw your link doesn't go to the site, if that's what you meant to post.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Omg thanks, I just ctrl+v. I forgot that I copied something before.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 6, 2011)

League of Legends - LoL


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 6, 2011)

I was just playing it 
Yeah it's fun to play with your friends and everything, but I don't find it very competitive according to what people say. IMO, it takes really not that much skill at all, compared to games like StarCraft.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

It's fun! Sucks at first but is fun after the second game it's fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2011)

I downloaded it about a week ago, but my brick computer can't handle it.
Getting laptops for school that should be able to. Played about 5 games, bots and friends though.
Username: slipperygooch


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Username: slipperygooch


 
Aww dats nazty!!!

Mines: Tehfakehipster


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my username is NeedReality. I play occasionally with some friends, but not very often due to getting into it during school. Once break starts I'm going to practice LoL and SC2 quite a bit, though.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 6, 2011)

Just started playing.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 7, 2011)

I LOVE LoL, but I can't play it often because of school T__T and i suck at it


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 7, 2011)

I downloaded it about 3 weeks ago because a lot of my friends on a different website started playing. Sadly, my computer can't handle LoL.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 7, 2011)

I play on EU-West under the name Yttrium. I've been playing since just after the BETA for it finished. I used to play a lot, before Season 1 I played with 3 of the current members of mTw Absolute Legends. I quit to focus on schoolwork just before they got sponsored by SK-Gaming to play professionally. I've played occasionally since then I guess but I'm only hovering around 1500 ELO at the moment because everyone is terrible and I can't really be bothered to get it any higher so I just troll normal games with some friends in real life who play as well.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2012)

Bump: I'm at level 13. Anyone interested in playing some 3v3 on twisted treeline? I have two IRL friends who play so we play arranged 3v3 which is awesome. I have mumble for communication too. Anyone who plays, add me and we can play. Even better if you have mumble. I'm on the NA servers, and I'm on right now.

Edit: @emolover: you quit? looking at your profile, and you're at level 5. I lol'd at your match history


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 14, 2012)

I quit cubin' for this game.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi!,

I was a former DOTA player, really good at it once... but then league of legends came out, and boasted how its the next version of DOTA so yea...
tried it and liked it alot because it had alot of features that Warcraft 3 (the program/game that runs dota) cannot handle... 

I play on North US server, tiantianguo is my usrname so add me! 

pkvk9122


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 14, 2012)

I also happen to play, although I admit I'm not particularly good at it.  (I've had a losing streak recently...)
Currently level 16. My username is the same as it is here, Phlippieskezer. I pretty much accept any friend request that isn't from an absolute jerk, so feel free to add me. ^^


----------



## ashlit (Mar 14, 2014)

*League of Legends players?*

Whats up guys,

I saw this "flappy bird" thread, and decided to make a LoL thread.
You can state which server you play on, and your username. Your favorite champs are also cool info to the rest of us, and how you build him. Anything that has to do with LoL is welcomed


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

I play on euw, currently Silver I


----------



## Escher (Mar 16, 2014)

EUW potofgreed, currently SII, hyper noob. Mostly play Elise, Riven, Ezreal, feel free to add me =)


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm on the Korean servers since moving to Korea... those guys are intense, haha.


----------



## lil polar bear (Mar 23, 2014)

NA, lil polar bear, silver 2, riven zed yasuo/ most melee ad casters. Add me if you want!


----------



## fatymid (Mar 24, 2014)

EUNE. I play since season 1, every role.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 1, 2014)

I play on OCE. My username is YddE0A and I main AP Akali Mid/Top.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't play much anymore, I got demoted then decayed from plat 1 to play 4.

I'm on OCE, username: I Am Zyra


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 9, 2014)

I am currently on a hiatus, but before that i was Silver 2. During Season 3, I was Silver 1 before getting decayed to Silver 2 D:
I then had to start from Bronze 3 to Silver 2 in 3 months with limited time for playing.

On the Philippine servers, I am known as GhettiBoy.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 11, 2014)

I play in LAS, i am Madara c, but i used to play in NA, until i got lvl 25, i'm currently 28, but you can see the great difference between NA an LAS, players skill and even honor, in LAS almost nobody gives honor, even wining the game, also, there are too many kids playing, so feeders appears! , also troll players, people who only like to annoy everybody, that affect the moral, guys!... well, i play in two roles most of the times, ADC and Top, the one who must make the difference, i sadly some times, tied my lane and the things in the opposite lane, get really bad, and we lost; i play in top with Darius, Nasus and Garen, in bot i choose Ashe, Vayne or Sivir, the built that i use is:
Nasus: Spiritual visage, Ravenous Hydra, Randuins Omen, Frozen Heart/Tornmail, Mercury Treads/Ninja Tabi, Banshee's veil/Warmogs armor (optional: Trinity force)
Darius: Sunfire Cap, Ravenous Hydra, Bloodthirster, Mercury Treads/Ninja Tabi, Maw of malmorthius, Guardian Angel (optional: Frozen Mallet)
Garen: Warmogs armor, Infinity Edge, Tornmail, Boots of Switness or Mercury Treads, Banshees Veil, Guardian angel (optional: Ravenous Hydra)
for the Adc: Infinity Edge, Berserker Graves, Blade of The Ruined King, Bloodthirsther, Phanton Dancer/Runaan's Hurricane, a Warmogs armor/Banshee's Veil


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Cubers that play League of Legends?*

Hi guys,

I haven't checked this forum in a few months now and still getting used to all the new records, cubes, comps, etc. (GJ Lucas, Keaton, and Collin) But I just wanted to share my new hobby with you guys, League of Legends. I know there is a small thread on it but it is outdated. So if anyone plays League of Legends please share your IGN, favorite champions, roles, and any background info about your LoL experience. 

I have been playing for a few months under the name "AbsoluteZeroQ" and I am ranked Silver V (ik pretty bad). I main the mid lane role and prefer to play assassins like zed, yasuo, and talon. I also recently picked up the ad carry and jungle roles, mainly playing Lee Sin and Tristana. If anyone is interested on how I got my name, there was a period of time where I couldn't lane a single Q on Lee Sin.

If anyone is wondering about League of Legends, I highly recommend you play it. It is completely free and lots of fun for when you are not cubing.


----------



## Quadrescence (Dec 16, 2015)

i play it im _*dingdongpringle*_ on league

UNBENCH THE KENCH!!!


----------

